# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Serie de documentales: "Las tareas del agua"

## Salut

> *El río Segura protagoniza la serie documental de TVE sobre Las Tareas del Agua
> El programa realiza un recorrido desde la desembocadura al su nacimiento, describiendo los esfuerzos realizados para recuperar el cauce*
> 
> El río Segura protagoniza la última entrega de la serie documental _Las Tareas del Agua_, un recorrido por los ríos y las cuencas más importantes de la Península Ibérica, que pretende dar a conocer el mayor tesoro natural del planeta y su situación presente y futura en España, gracias a la coproducción entre Televisión Española y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino.
> 
> Este capítulo, titulado _En busca de la transparencia_, se puede ver en la siguiente dirección (http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...a/677961.shtml), y en él se explica que, tras largas y penosas agonías, muchos de los ríos peninsulares han comenzado a recuperar su salud perdida, considerando que pocos ejemplos superan al que ofrece el río Segura.
> 
> Las cámaras de “Las tareas del agua” remontan sus cauces, desde la desembocadura en Guardamar (Alicante) hasta su nacimiento en Santiago-Pontones (Jaén), para describir los esfuerzos empeñados en la recuperación de la transparencia del río Segura, encabezados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, cuya Guardería Fluvial ha colaborado activamente en la producción de este capítulo.
> 
> ...


http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...lriosegura.pdf

^^ Vamos a echarle un vistazo. Si es la serie que hacía Joaquín Araújo, puede estar chula  :Smile:   Hace ya casi 4 años que vinieron a grabar... si que se han demorado!


PD: Y la CHS con su autobombo y politización, como siempre...

----------


## Salut

Bueno, visto el docu... no cabe duda de que más de una administración ha metido su cuña publicitaria. Lamentable...  :Mad:

----------


## Xuquer

Si el Dios que reparte el tiempo me lo permite he de verlo  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

¿No tienes ni media horita para verlo en la web de RTVE?

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...a/677961.shtml

 :Wink:

----------

